

Google Reader alternative with BitNami and Tiny Tiny RSS - ridruejo
http://blog.bitnami.com/2013/06/google-reader-alternative-with-bitnami.html

======
bschwarz
If you are only interested in exporting your feeds (and no metadata) you can
use this URL:
[https://www.google.com/reader/subscriptions/export?hl=en](https://www.google.com/reader/subscriptions/export?hl=en)
and skip Takeout.

~~~
ridruejo
thanks! we will update the post to reflect that

------
VaucGiaps
I love TTRSS :). Have bean using it for two years now, it has not disappointed
me.

------
phasevar
Is it Google Reader API compatible? I have an iPhone app I want to continue
using. It currently syncs with Google Reader via the API.

~~~
ridruejo
Seems not for now [http://tt-rss.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1338](http://tt-
rss.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1338)

------
bentcorner
FWIW, deploying ttrss was stupidly easy (I did it on Azure), I practically did
it with one hand.

